# Habitation door retaning catch



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Any suggestions for a good retaining catch on the habitation door on my new Autotrail Apache?. The one fitted is just a small plastic type with a ball on the end which is totally useless even when the m/h is parked on a slight slope let alone a light wind! door just slams shut.

I think Autotrail must have got these fittings from poundland!!!! :lol: 


Regards

Nidge


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well I noticed at Tattershall Lakes meet that "Havingfun" was using a bungie cord to secure his door in the open position. I have copied this idea and it works a treat. Just find one of the right length so it's not over stretched or loose. Put one end through the cab door handle and the other end wrapped around the hab door inner handle. This only works for vans with hab doors at the front.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the same problem, only there is no catch at all and even the slightest breeze bangs the door shut. I now use a bath safety handle, the one with the suckers. That goes on the door, a bungee is then attached to it with the other end attached to an awning peg fixed into the ground. Works a treat.

Dave


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Well I noticed at Tattershall Lakes meet that "Havingfun" was using a bungie cord to secure his door in the open position. I have copied this idea and it works a treat. Just find one of the right length so it's not over stretched or loose. Put one end through the cab door handle and the other end wrapped around the hab door inner handle. This only works for vans with hab doors at the front.


Cheers Techno. This is exactly what I did on our recent trip to France. Not really what I expected to do on a £50,000 M/H. If there is no other solution looks like the bungee cord it is!

Nidge


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The door catches used by Autocruise were every bit as bad and they really are cheap £2.50 average but last only a few months. It is worth shopping around for a bungie of exactly the right length/tension for an easy life.
Thank you "Havingfun"


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I swapped mine with the gas locker catch
Dave p


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Same Autocruise solution for me - bungee. Works fine.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

These things are a royal pain, but don't lose hope, you see the solution every day.

Here's one solution

Also see pic, not found a UK supplier but they're used to hold HGV trailer doors back to the body so they can reverse into loading bays, there are different sizes, some quite small and usually stainless steel.

Ebay search found these too

Ebay item

another Ebay item

can't move for em

4 pages of different ones

One of them should do it for you.

Overkill or what.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've always used a bungee cord as many others.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> I've always used a bungee cord as many others.


It is true that the by now familiar "Bungee" would enhance the sale of many a fine motorhome, as would a couple of Pallets instead of the customary electric step, I also find a length of washing line and a few pegs not yet sold make a fine awning, not to mention.

A pipe from the cassette can also save on a fortune on bottled gas.

I could go on, but one gets the picture of the top notch effluent society which is ours.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Simples.
Costco sell a tub of various lengths and colours quite cheap. Perfick


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Our Hab door is 'at the other end' so cannot secure to the cab door with a bungee.
Rob picked up a heavy duty catch in our local caravan/camping store. It is similar to this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1x-VIVA-C...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item20ba8f2367.

Seems to do the job.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The trouble with all these weedy little plastic catches is they were designed for light weight caravan doors, and MH doors are much heavier, and if the wind takes it then it'll damage both the door and the side of the body.

see here

You can of course get them in the UK, I just hadn't found any when I first posted


----------

